# Sumertime Edibles - 2016



## tundraking

I was out morel hunting last night up near Elk River, MN and came across my first Chicken of the Woods! This is the earliest I've found one of these. Its a young one, but probably the freshest I've ever found. 
I was going to leave it grow and harvest it later, but I found it on an island that won't be accessible for long once the water level drops. Maybe I can make it back with my kayak this summer, who knows... 
Anyway, lets hear from you guys out there, whats the earliest you've found a summertime edible?
Also, post about your success this summer. Good hunting everyone!

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/9EB1A13C-27CA-4D70-80CD-A4F82386DC85.jpg


----------



## mushroom_mentor

That looks like a pretty nice chicken! Last year I found a chicken during the middle of morel season, probably May 15th or so. They come out in the spring and you can find them during morel season, there aren't a lot until June and July though. Check out our video of some of our first chickens and oysters! Also, if you know of any other mushrooms that are out now, let me know. 

[video]https://youtu.be/6LMZG-qOVq0[/video]


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/bEsxcyv.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/pzI041E.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/1lBemHU.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/PasCxu3.jpg[/img]


----------



## kylefresh

this is what 80lbs+ of prime chicken looks like. there is a good amount below frame and around the backside of the tree as well. found 30 more choice pounds today. what a spring!


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/tiHdDXL.jpg[/img]


----------



## shaneshroom

Having an amazing spring. this fresh chick ended up being 80lbs. Lots of oysters including this monster. Chantarelles just around the corner!


----------



## shaneshroom

Having an amazing spring. this fresh chick ended up being 80lbs. Lots of oysters including this monster. Chantarelles just around the corner!


----------



## shaneshroom




----------



## shaneshroom




----------



## Old Elm

" Bucky " check this out, for sure works!!

]//i.imgur.com/8X3ZvuF.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm

If you're into noodleing trout...


----------



## shroomtrooper

That is by far the biggest oyster I have ever seen shaneshroom


----------



## Old Elm

Cherries are getting ripe early, come on CHANTS, ect...

]//i.imgur.com/sWGSRn2.jpg[/img]


----------



## ilikeshrooms

Hey all! First time poster here. I was curious to the earliest you have seen Chants? I have some experience harvesting them but am not to clear what conditions are needed to start the season as i usually picker later in july/aug. Thanks!


----------



## Old Elm

- ILikeShrooms -, You're right on about July/August best time for us too. All this rain is sure gonna help though.

]//i.imgur.com/H5ThYss.jpg[/img]


----------



## lebisme

wow great photo


----------



## Old Elm

]//i.imgur.com/zVY0P6G.jpg[/img]


----------



## lemditz

wow nice!


----------



## kylefresh

they are out there...


----------



## kosmam

great photos


----------



## mustache

Not a lot of trumpets but the early chant spots are promising. They have been less buggy than in year's past which is awesome!


----------



## kridspy

wow nice


----------



## tundraking

Hey, Do any of you find chants in southeastern MN?


----------



## sol

There should be plenty of them. Look for oak forests with low ground cover.They are up in SW wisconsin...


----------



## tundraking

Thanks sol! I grew up there, but have never looked for chants. It looks like the perfect place and I even remember as a kid bummin around in the woods seeing mushrooms that thinking about it now were probably them.


----------



## Old Elm

http://nature.mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/chanterelles


----------



## limudeza

Hey this looks great ! really!


----------



## tundraking

Its been an eventful summer so far! I've seen a lot of neat shrooms out there, but I'm still on the hunt for a few "firsts". That list includes oysters, golden chanterelles, lobsters, hedge hogs, and kings. I usually only have a couple hours at a time to drive somewhere and hunt, but this weekend I'll get at least a full day.
How are you fellow shroomers doing? Has anyone been finding chants or lobsters out there? If so, please share your success story!
Here are a few fun pics. I think the small button is my first white chant find, but I'd like to find more to verify that. Made a terrific oriental mushroom soup with the coral too!
Good luck hunting!
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_1919.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2032.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2161.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2226.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2241.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2242.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2243.jpg


----------



## mushy galore

Finding some chants. It's a little dry around the areas I hunt, so not much going on. I am pretty certain that is not a white chanterelle. In your picture, those look like gills and the way they stop on the stem does not look chanterelle-like.


----------



## tundraking

Thanks for the response Mushy Galore. Its hard to tell by that pic, but it definitely has shallow false gills/ridges that fork and its very uneven where the ridges meet the stem. The other side comes down on the stem much lower. Its also a very firm mushroom and had a very pleasant smell to it. Either way, the search continues.


----------



## Old Elm

"Tundra King" Thanks for posting the pictures of your finds. Attach are a couple of examples of Chant, undersides. I have never found an all white one though. Lot's happening now til freeze up that's for sure.

]//i.imgur.com/eeIHxJL.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/R8PXmwu.jpg[/img]


----------



## mushy galore

Third time's a charm?

So, I am not sure what I am doing wrong with the pics. I am following the directions under the FAQ. //i.imgur.com/3RWa8E5.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/3RWa8E5.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## tundraking

Great photos! 
I found my first "official" chants this weekend. Now seeing the golden chants in person, I can firmly say the other one was a white chant. I also found a few lobsters! So... more mushrooms to be hooked on for the rest of the summer...! 

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2301.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2303.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2302.jpg
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/IMG_2300.jpg


----------



## shroomtrooper

that was a nice looking lobster. Found my first one this year


----------



## tundraking

Trying to get a better pic up here...

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c136/mrettmann/Chants7-29-16.jpg


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Can't wait to head up north for lobsters this weekend. Anyone in the Brainerd Lakes are finding lobsters yet? And does anyone know the furthest south you can find them? 

Made a new mushroom video. It's been a while since we've made one. Check it out if you get a chance [video]https://youtu.be/8w1iXTyQyos[/video]


----------



## tundraking

Mushroom_mentor, I've found several just north of the metro area, and they are becoming more common as the summer passes. You should have plenty of luck now.


----------



## jack

Great Video guys ! Looks like you have Cantharellus flavus and C. phasmatis. Those Chickens are at the perfect stage. I won't pick them any older. They are perfect for the BBQ and maybe some Orange Chicken. Check out Ohio's "The Dinner Plate page " I made these meals from this COTW

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0172_zpsvhvs8l7e.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Wild%20and%20Tame%20Food/IMGP0180_zpsb1mojs5h.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Wild%20and%20Tame%20Food/IMGP0186_zpshc1w4wsp.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Wild%20and%20Tame%20Food/IMGP0193_zpsc5yaunvp.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/Wild%20and%20Tame%20Food/IMGP0200_zpsiie5lqrv.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## shroomtrooper

Nice video, found some lobsters north of Prescott Wis with old Elm. Still have not found any black trumpets. Jack those pictures sure make me hungry. I wish I had a picture but I found a Bolete with a dark brown pore surface, smooth pileus and stipe both white to off white on top. was wondering if you come across these. I tried to look it up but no luck in my MN mushroom book.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Oh, forgot to mention I found a hen of the woods yesterday. Took a picture with my cell phone and will have to post. I think this might be the earliest I found one. Last year 8/18. so not too much earlier.


----------



## shaneshroom

shroomtropper - cool on hen of the woods, one of my favorites - i did not find my first one last year untilt he end of august. I've been absolutely killing the chants (more than i know what to do with) and a few bolete's - i'm heading out on a black trumpet tomorrow - i will let you know how i do. Peace!


----------



## shaneshroom

mushroom_mentor - was august 3 early for blck trumpets? What were they growing under - same area as the chants? Thank you.


----------



## jmerx

Hey jack is that bbq chicken mushroom I c ?


----------



## jack

jmerx, not sure what you're talking about ??


----------



## shroomtrooper

Shaneshroom, seems like I am in a hot bed of Hens, thats ok by me. Found a lot of chants also, a lot of them buggy. Made a cream soup out of the hens and wow, was that good, no great.


----------



## jmerx

Nice chickens guys I'm jealous. I never find them like that in Missouri two years ago I come close to finding them stacked up the tree but there weren't very many.


----------



## jack

All Orange & Yellow today.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/0814161439-00_zpsudbpetdd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0523_zpsp3th7piz.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jmerx

Nice looken checken jack they look super fresh


----------



## shaneshroom

I bet they were shroom trooper - I love hens- one of my favorites.


----------

